
Portland will pass the best low-density zoning reform in US history - deegles
https://www.sightline.org/2020/08/11/on-wednesday-portland-will-pass-the-best-low-density-zoning-reform-in-us-history/
======
iammru
Love it. Portland was always ahead of the in urban planning. They've done a
stellar job for decades.

